# Greta Van Fleet - When the curtain falls. Audio e Video.



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Nuovo singolo dei Greta Van Fleet, dopo l'enorme successo dell'album "From The Fires". La giovanissima rock band americana, paragonata ai primi Led Zeppelin dallo stesso Robert Plant, ha sfornato un nuovo brano dal titolo "When the curtain falls". destinato a diventare presto a diventare un altro successo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)




----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Bomba!


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo singolo dei Greta Van Fleet, dopo l'enorme successo dell'album "From The Fire". La giovanissima rock band americana, paragonata ai primi Led Zeppelin dallo stesso Robert Plant, ha sfornato un nuovo brano dal titolo "When the curtain falls". destinato a diventare presto a diventare un altro successo.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Prima di incensarli aspettiamo un pezzo al livello di Babe I'm gonna leave you, dazed and confused o un assolo come quello di Moby Dick 

Scherzo ovviamente, molto bravi e non li conoscevo!


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Prima di incensarli aspettiamo un pezzo al livello di Babe I'm gonna leave you, dazed and confused o un assolo come quello di Moby Dick
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente, molto bravi e non li conoscevo!



Eheheh ovviamente gli Zeppelin sono gli Zeppelin!

Se ami gli Zeppelin, ascolta il primo (ed unico) album dei GVF "From the fire"!


----------



## SmokingBianco (17 Luglio 2018)

Calcio, Milan, gnagna, musica da sbavo ecc ecc..

Milanworld questione di vita!


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2018)

Che pezzone


----------



## sacchino (18 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo singolo dei Greta Van Fleet, dopo l'enorme successo dell'album "From The Fires". La giovanissima rock band americana, paragonata ai primi Led Zeppelin dallo stesso Robert Plant, ha sfornato un nuovo brano dal titolo "When the curtain falls". destinato a diventare presto a diventare un altro successo.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Li segnalai tempo fa a Superlollo, molto bravi, al primo ascolto sembrano una coverband dei Led Zeppelin ascoltando bene c'è molto del loro, ci sono in giro alcuni video unplugged notevoli.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Agosto 2018)

Cover ''style rock'' di A Change Is Gonna Come...


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2018)

Uppiamo un pò di grande musica, va. Altro che Tamarreng e il rap della mer...


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Black (23 Agosto 2018)

grande gruppo questo. Veramente bravi nonostante la giovane età.


----------



## Dieg (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi, con tutto il rispetto e senza voler offendere nessuno, questi sono dei mediocri. C'è tanta ottima musica là fuori! Perché incaponirsi con gli emuli degli AC/DC? Apritevi un po', su...


----------



## Black (23 Agosto 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, con tutto il rispetto e senza voler offendere nessuno, questi sono dei mediocri. C'è tanta ottima musica là fuori! Perché incaponirsi con gli emuli degli AC/DC? Apritevi un po', su...



AC/DC??? forse dovresti ascoltarli prima di dare dei giudizi.... Certo si ispirano ai Led Zeppelin e anche in maniera evidente, ma il risultato è ottimo.
Poi sono d'accordo con te che c'è di meglio, ma moooolto meglio. Ma tra quelli che si possono ascoltare per radio sono sicuramente tra i migliori.


----------



## Dieg (23 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> AC/DC??? forse dovresti ascoltarli prima di dare dei giudizi.... Certo si ispirano ai Led Zeppelin e anche in maniera evidente, ma il risultato è ottimo.
> Poi sono d'accordo con te che c'è di meglio, ma moooolto meglio. Ma tra quelli che si possono ascoltare per radio sono sicuramente tra i migliori.



Li avevo ascoltati, e non vedo cosa ci sia di così strano se li accosto agli AC/DC. Non è che facciano un genere particolarmente diverso dagli Zeppelin, insomma...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Li avevo ascoltati, e non vedo cosa ci sia di così strano se li accosto agli AC/DC. Non è che facciano un genere particolarmente diverso dagli Zeppelin, insomma...


Un gruppo moderno che si avvicina parecchio agli AC/DC sono gli Airbourne.


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Agosto 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Li avevo ascoltati, e non vedo cosa ci sia di così strano se li accosto agli AC/DC. Non è che facciano un genere particolarmente diverso dagli Zeppelin, insomma...



Hanno due groove totalmente diversi ac/dc e led zeppelin.. È come paragonare prosciutto crudo e prosciutto cotto, sempre maiale é..


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2018)

I GVF piacciono a molti (compreso Plant) e stanno avendo tanto successo perchè hanno riportato in auge il blues e l'hard rock anni '70. Roba che nessuno è più in grado di fare. Ad oggi vedo e sento solo strilloni e caciaroni, in giro. L'heavy metal e derivati hanno rotto un pò palle, francamente. A me personalmente non ha mai dato alcuna emozione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



se dal vivo suonano cosi li metterei sotto contratto domani mattina 

Comunque molto bravi, ovviamente i richiami al Led sono palesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2018)

Aggiornamento :

Ho passato gli ultimi 20 minuti a vedermi un po’ di loro roba. 

BRAVISSIMI , finalmente qualcuno che sa suonare !!


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento :
> 
> Ho passato gli ultimi 20 minuti a vedermi un po’ di loro roba.
> 
> BRAVISSIMI , finalmente qualcuno che sa suonare !!



A me fa impazzire edge of darkness!


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I GVF piacciono a molti (compreso Plant) e stanno avendo tanto successo perchè hanno riportato in auge il blues e l'hard rock anni '70. Roba che nessuno è più in grado di fare. Ad oggi vedo e sento solo strilloni e caciaroni, in giro. L'heavy metal e derivati hanno rotto un pò palle, francamente. A me personalmente non ha mai dato alcuna emozione.



in realtà c'è già da un pò questa "moda" di riprendere le sonorità anni '70. D'altronde fu il periodo "migliore" della musica. Ce ne sono molti di gruppi così, di famosi cito per esempio i Wolfmother. Ma nell'underground ce ne sono migliaia e alcuni a livelli altissimi, probabilmente anche superiori ai maestri dell'epoca. Soprattutto in Germania c'è uno scena rock psichedelica validissima.

Questo senza togliere nulla ai GFV che giustamente hanno fatto successo.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se dal vivo suonano cosi li metterei sotto contratto domani mattina
> 
> Comunque molto bravi, ovviamente i richiami al Led sono palesi.



ciao Lollo. Mi stupisce che non li conosci, non lavori in ambito musicale? è già dall'inverno scorso che li sento passare per radio


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> in realtà c'è già da un pò questa "moda" di riprendere le sonorità anni '70. D'altronde fu il periodo "migliore" della musica. Ce ne sono molti di gruppi così, di famosi cito per esempio i Wolfmother. Ma nell'underground ce ne sono migliaia e alcuni a livelli altissimi, probabilmente anche superiori ai maestri dell'epoca. Soprattutto in Germania c'è uno scena rock psichedelica validissima.
> 
> Questo senza togliere nulla ai GFV che giustamente hanno fatto successo.
> 
> ...



Mai sentiti :O , li ho scoperti ieri. 
Ultimamente mi sto più concentrando sulla scrittura e produzione con gli artisti che lo scouting. 

Veramente bravi, già segnalati per il Tour .


----------



## Dieg (24 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Hanno due groove totalmente diversi ac/dc e led zeppelin.. È come paragonare prosciutto crudo e prosciutto cotto, sempre maiale é..



Sarà, ma rimaniamo sempre nel ristretto ambito dell'hard rock duro e puro. Esiste anche altro.


----------



## sacchino (24 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mai sentiti :O , li ho scoperti ieri.
> Ultimamente mi sto più concentrando sulla scrittura e produzione con gli artisti che lo scouting.
> 
> Veramente bravi, già segnalati per il Tour .



Un po' mi deludi te li ho segnalati l'anno scorso.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I GVF piacciono a molti (compreso Plant) e stanno avendo tanto successo perchè hanno riportato in auge il blues e l'hard rock anni '70. Roba che nessuno è più in grado di fare. Ad oggi vedo e sento solo strilloni e caciaroni, in giro. L'heavy metal e derivati hanno rotto un pò palle, francamente. A me personalmente non ha mai dato alcuna emozione.


Per heavy metal cosa intendi? Quello classico o derivati (black, death, nu e compagnia)? Per quanto riguarda l'heavy metal classico (che non è altro che sonorità hard rock miste al punk) a parte gli Iron Maiden che dopo la venuta di Dickinson si sono discostati dalle classiche sonorità hard rock acquisendo un proprio stile, non si può non amare gruppi come Judas Priest, Black Sabbath, il grande Ronnie James Dio ed i poco conosciuti ma altrettanto grandiosi Accept ed Angel Witch.

Una domanda: hai mai sentito i Royal Blood (duo garage rock apprezzato da Jimmy Page)? Che ne pensi?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ho ascoltato il loro album e l'ultimo singolo. Che dire, sono bravi ed il cantante ha una voce pazzesca, però quando li ascolto sembra di sentire una cover band dei Led Zeppelin e non si può negare. Poi certo, ben venga sentire in radio commerciali cose del genere che le schifezze che ci vengono proposte quotidianamente e poi sono comunque agli inizi e magari in futuro potranno trovare una maturità che li faccia fare il salto per proporre qualcosa di più originale e portare le loro sonorità ai nostri tempi (come hanno fatto band come Black Stone Cherry, i The Darkness ed i Rival Sons).

Promossi sicuramente, ma mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. Vedremo nel primo album ufficiale.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2018)

*Nuovo singolo "Watching Over".*


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> *Nuovo singolo "Watching Over".*



Minchia! 

​


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2018)

*L'album uscirà il 19 di ottobre*
1. Age Of Man
2. The Cold Wind
3. When The Curtain Falls
4. Watching Over
5. Lover, Leaver (Taker, Believer)
6. You're The One
7. The New Day
8. Mountain Of The Sun
9. Brave New World
10. Anthem

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2018)

Altra canzone ascoltabile:

Lover, Leaver


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Altra canzone ascoltabile:
> 
> Lover, Leaver



Ma come fanno?

Non ne sbagliano una! Questo è puro rock anni '70


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Anthem. 

Si lascia un attimo la chitarra elettrica per prendere quella acustica


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nuovo singolo "You're the one"


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2018)

24 Febbraio MILANO , potete anche ringraziarmi


----------



## Pit96 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Uscito oggi l'album!!!


----------



## PheelMD (19 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 24 Febbraio MILANO , potete anche ringraziarmi



Strano, non avrei mai detto


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Strano, non avrei mai detto



 Alcatraz Milano.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Bomba


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2018)

Sto ancora metabolizzando l'album. Per ora quelle che mi piacciono di più sono queste due:

Age Of Man
https://youtu.be/Wd9te6ZQXpQ

Mountain Of The Sun
https://youtu.be/RqFwTIkWegY


----------



## Pit96 (24 Dicembre 2018)

L'album nel complesso è bellissimo.

Intanto i GVF sono stati nominati per 4 Grammy (relativi non all'ultimo album, ma al primo EP)

- Best New Artist
- Best Rock Album: From The Fires
- Best Rock Performance: Higway Tune
- Best Rock Song: Black Smoke Rising

Saranno anche "solo dei premi", però sono dei bei riconoscimenti per loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'album nel complesso è bellissimo.
> 
> Intanto i GVF sono stati nominati per 4 Grammy (relativi non all'ultimo album, ma al primo EP)
> 
> ...



Ho i biglietti per Atlanta con Backstge ma non posso andare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2018)

Oltre ad essere i brutti cloni dei Led Zeppelin, annoiano anche di brutto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Oltre ad essere i brutti cloni dei Led Zeppelin, annoiano anche di brutto.


Ah non sono l'unico allora  .

Seriamente, di "personale" nel loro sound non c'è nulla. Ok le influenze, per carità, ma l'impressione è quella di ascoltare una tribute band dei Led Zeppelin. Poi magari in futuro matureranno, chissà, ma al momento la penso così.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah non sono l'unico allora  .
> 
> Seriamente, di "personale" nel loro sound non c'è nulla. Ok le influenze, per carità, ma l'impressione è quella di ascoltare una tribute band dei Led Zeppelin. Poi magari in futuro matureranno, chissà, ma al momento la penso così.



La penso proprio come te. Ad un orecchi poco attento sembreranno addirittura i Led Zeppelin. Una vergogna secondo me, un po' come gli Airbourn con gli Ac/Dc


----------



## fabri47 (26 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La penso proprio come te. Ad un orecchi poco attento sembreranno addirittura i Led Zeppelin. Una vergogna secondo me, un po' come gli Airbourn con gli Ac/Dc


E' vero che nel rock odierno fare cose nuove è diventato difficile, perchè ormai è già stato tutto scritto, però ci sono anche gruppi come Black Stone Cherry e Royal Blood che nel loro genere hanno portato delle innovazioni. Però, ripeto, si può sempre maturare. I Deep Purple se prendi i primi lp erano una band come tante e poi sono esplosi con In Rock, così come i Beatles che erano inizialmente una pop band qualsiasi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' vero che nel rock odierno fare cose nuove è diventato difficile, perchè ormai è già stato tutto scritto, però ci sono anche gruppi come Black Stone Cherry e Royal Blood che nel loro genere hanno portato delle innovazioni. Però, ripeto, si può sempre maturare. I Deep Purple se prendi i primi lp erano una band come tante e poi sono esplosi con In Rock, così come i Beatles che erano inizialmente una pop band qualsiasi.



Io non chiedo nemmeno innovazione nei generi che ascolto, ma personalità. Qua la personalità non esiste proprio. E' questa la cosa che mi fa cascare le palle e che mi annoia di sta band.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nella notte i GVF hanno vinto il grammy per milgior album rock!
Sono contento per loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2019)

Madonna a ripetizione proprio !! 

Mi mandano fuori di testa, finalmente una band CHE SUONA !


----------



## Pit96 (5 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo hanno dovuto cancellare parte del tour in Europa. Joshua, il cantante, ha avuto problemi alla voce e deve rimanere a riposo. Le date le hanno dovute posticipare di un bel po' di mesi, quella a Milano inclusa. 
Speriamo si rimetta presto


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2019)

toh

la metto solo per leggere i commenti dei virtuosi della chitarra e fini parolieri che con fare snob la criticheranno


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> toh
> 
> la metto solo per leggere i commenti dei virtuosi della chitarra e fini parolieri che con fare snob la criticheranno



ops! chiedo venia ho sbagliato sezione...volevo metterla in "che canzone state ascoltando" ovviamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> toh
> 
> la metto solo per leggere i commenti dei virtuosi della chitarra e fini parolieri che con fare snob la criticheranno



Non faccio neanche Play. Sapessi la mia battaglia in merito. 

Ci sono artisti con 4 a maiuscole che scrivono e cantano 1000 volte meglio, ma no meglio buttare budget enormi per l'ennesimo disco Flop di Ligabue. 

Al di la di questo il Liga fino al 95/96 ha fatto bei dischi e bei live poi basta. Stop, fine. Flop su Flop.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Grandissimo pezzo. Grandissimo assolo di chitarra


----------



## Pit96 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo pezzo. Grandissimo assolo di chitarra



Volevo postarlo io

Grandissimi


----------

